# Galaxy CM-140 variations between a/c



## dj_kit (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello! I have Galaxy CM-140. In my room in A-w. mode it shows around 30db, but in C-w. mode it shows about 10db higher. (~40-42db) - is that normal? :huh:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes. The C weighting filter is much wider (curves shown here) so captures more sound energy.


----------

